# Akc debut!!!!



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You both looked great! Teddi is on her way to her first AKC title--how cool is that? And don't ya love husbands who can't spell their dog's name?!!! At least he helps with the dog food, right? LOL!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh I'm so proud of your guys!! You looked awesome! And your first AKC Q, that's a cause to celebrate. 
I think she heard that she might have to shape up a bit before the new puppy gets there.....


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Ann and Teddi!

You did a very nice front cross in front of the weaves. That was the key to that course. I was combining for your class. You can see me at the end in the middle of the three people sitting in the ring.

My Selli didn't get to run this weekend, she has a hurt foot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Teddi  Good job.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice job..Congrats to you both.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> Yeah Ann and Teddi!
> 
> You did a very nice front cross in front of the weaves. That was the key to that course. I was combining for your class. You can see me at the end in the middle of the three people sitting in the ring.
> 
> My Selli didn't get to run this weekend, she has a hurt foot.


I sort of looked for you but with out Selli... I was behind you running at Northfield last Aug, but did not put you together with the board at that time. Hope I get to meet you again! I like my GRF family. Thanks also for the golden puppy ideas. You sent them through agile golden : Yes I am all over the place. LOL 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay Teddi! She did a great job, her jumping style is pretty cute! You both did a great job, especially in that weather. Woo HOOOOO on the first Q!!!!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Yay Teddi & Ann! I'm SO proud of you both! You both look great! I'm so happy Teddi did so well


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

*CONGRATS!!!!* She looks great! I love the two stride in-and-out... or whatever you call it with dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> *CONGRATS!!!!* She looks great! I love the two stride in-and-out... or whatever you call it with dogs.


LOL

Wonder how many will get that! 

:


----------

